# The Wind of Wild Field (45cm tank)



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

*The Breeze of Wild (45cm tank)*

I have just finished my layout after the ADA competition, hope you guys will like it.

ADA cube garden 45cmX30cmX22cm
ADA NA 15WX4 (7.5hr/day)
CO2 system 2 bubble/sec for 24 hours
Grass: Eleocharis, Eleocharis spec. "Mini", Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"

THE BREEZE OF WILD


















































































For more photos, please visit my album in http://justinlaw.fotop.net


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

My god that's a nice tank! If you don't get decent results at the ADA competition, I'll eat my socks. 

Nice girl as well.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks |squee|, it's my bad English, this tank didn't enter the ADA competition 2005....I should say this is another layout after that competition. ^.^


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice tank. Too bad this one did not make it to the competition. This is a nice one. Nice photo too... What camera are you using to take such nice photographs?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice tank, but I really like the pictures of the shrimp


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

To cjloong,
Thanks a lot! Actually, I can use this tank to enter another aquatic plant layout competition^^
My digital camera is Canon EOS 350D.....and the shrimps were taken by the 100mm marco lens.

To Piscesgirl,
Thanks! I got more shrimps photos on my album, if you have time, please take a look~


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice tank and great shrimp pics... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you point me to your album? I must be blind, I couldn't find it


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A breathtaking iwagumi layout. Very well done, Jason! Hope you will consider entering the AGA Aquascaping Contest this year.

Carlos


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

very nice indeed for the tank and very beautiful indeed for the gal


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

To trenac,
Thanks for your support~

To Piscesgirl,
my online album is in my signature, http://justinlaw.fotop.net

To tsunami,
Thank a lot, Carlos!
I am now considering the AGA contest this year~But maybe before Sept, I will get another layout, so I just keep this tank's photo and wait~
Justin

To nevada,
HEHE, thanks a lot! I like that girl too, haha~


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow... new tank, new fish, new shrimp, new camera... You must be having loads of fun...  Congrats for a nice setup.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

lovely picture...take is nice too LOL

I hope to see that tank in next years ADA, or even this years AGA 
Remember, AGA will let you have 3 different entries so you can enter this one and any new layouts you come up with till then.


----------



## tonchiii (Mar 22, 2005)

GoHan said:


> I have just finished my layout after the ADA competition, hope you guys will like it.
> 
> ADA cube garden 45cmX30cmX22cm
> ADA NA 15WX4 (7.5hr/day)
> ...


*congratulations your aquarium is so pretty, great layout and a big inspiration. Beautiful girl too...*
[smilie=w: [smilie=w: [smilie=w: [smilie=w: [smilie=w: [smilie=w:


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

To cjloong,
Tanks a lot~^^

To Gomer,
Thanks for your comment. But if I send to AGA in same class with same name, will the result be affected?

To tonchiii,
Thanks a lot~


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

looks awesome, love the blue backround.


----------



## HarryPlanter (Apr 30, 2004)

tsunami said:


> A breathtaking iwagumi layout. Very well done, Jason! Hope you will consider entering the AGA Aquascaping Contest this year.
> 
> Carlos


Carlos,

Don't you know this guy is one of my Competitors in AGA. I am much headache this year for I don't have a better tank to beat him down...ha ha ha.

By the way, Good job Gohan!!!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Harry... I've seen some of Eric Cheng's layouts this year as well, and they are equally spectacular! 

It will be an interesting year in the AGA contest.

Carlos


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice

only me in italy i can't found this beautifull roks


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Rek said:


> very nice
> 
> only me in italy i can't found this beautifull roks


It is not difficult to find in Hong Kong, China and Japan.
But they rise the pH and kH very much.


----------



## keisuke (May 31, 2004)

As an attractive japanese layout.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

keisuke said:


> As an attractive japanese layout.


Thanks Kenny!

Justin


----------



## chaosmaximus (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice tank, I am hopping to attempt somthing similar and can not seem to find any rocks which are visually appropriate. Are you finding these in person (exploring wilderness) or is there a website or store who sold them to you. 

Thanks, Chaos


----------

